# Shogun's Next Fight



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone know or have heard a rumor about who Shogun Rua is going to fight next.

Hopefully its either Henderson in Pride or Sobral in UFC


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Or Sokoudjou...or Chuckalu


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Does anyone know or have heard a rumor about who Shogun Rua is going to fight next.
> 
> Hopefully its either Henderson in Pride or Sobral in UFC



EITHER WAY I HOPE HIS NEXT WILL BE IN UFC SO IGNORANT PEOPLE CAN GET EDUCATED ON RUA AND REALIZE THAT HE WILL DESTROY CHUCK LIDDELL AND EVERYIONE IN THEIR LHW DIVISION. BUT SUKODJOU WOULD BE A GREAT FIGHT TOO


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If its not Sokky or Hendo Ill be very upset. Chuck would work too but I dont think that fight would happen for awhile and I need my Shogun asap


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like Sokky but i saw him get rocked in WEC and i question if he could trade with Rua. i think he would get KTFO pretty quick. And as far as Chuck goes i would love to see that fight but i heard that if Shogun went to the UFC he'd want Sobral so he can avenge their first fight


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Im pretty sure Sokudjou has better stand up than Shogun, but overall, Rua has him beat


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Im pretty sure Sokudjou has better stand up than Shogun, but overall, Rua has him beat


i doubt it.. shogun uses every thing he has as a weapon ... from his toes, heels, shins, foot, knees, forearms, shoulder, wrist, hammerfist, fist, elbows..

when all weve seen soko do is throw a punch defend a takedown and throw some kicks..

shogun has proved himself over and over and over


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

i dunno, you guys think that shogun would want to stand up with soko? shogun seems a little to cerebral and smart for that. seems to me that he should go for the takedown immediately and try submitting him. then again, there is the question of getting past soko's td defense. it will be an interesting fight, though, i want to see soko against overeem first.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Overeem easily dominated Shougun standing. If Overeem was able out strike Shogun I wouldnt doubt Sokudjous abilities to outmatch Shogun in that area.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

herton17 said:


> Or Sokoudjou...or Chuckalu


i think ur right 

but he should get a shot at the belt soon too

thats the only think i hate about pride 
they never do a belt match

like silva had his belt for like 3-5 years and and only that many belt fights


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I would like to see Shogun VS Sokoudjou next, Sokoudjou has really proven to be a force in MMA recently. I'd be interested to see how this is played out...


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

I would like to see him agains Henderson, and if he wins.. against Sokky in a title match


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I would love to see him DESTROY Babalu. Babalu would be fighting a 25 year old MAN this time. Shogun by TKO round 1


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I see it as being Soko or Hendo. Which if 1 of those 2 beat him we got a new TQK (Team Quest Killer)

I would like to see Shogun go for the belt for what Hendo did to Silva, but Soko needs another fight to see if this is legit, and I want that to be Sho too. Shoo needs 1 more fight in Pride before he leaves for UFC for a bit.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

SupremeTapout said:


> I see it as being Soko or Hendo. Which if 1 of those 2 beat him we got a new TQK (Team Quest Killer)
> 
> I would like to see Shogun go for the belt for what Hendo did to Silva, but Soko needs another fight to see if this is legit, and I want that to be Sho too. Shoo needs 1 more fight in Pride before he leaves for UFC for a bit.


How is Soko not legit yet? What are the odds that hed luckily KO two top 5 LHWs in the first period right in a row?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sokky is a legimate fighter and he KO'd two great light heavyweights but i think people are over reacting a little bit. I've seen 3 of his 5 fights and in one he showed he had a weak chin and i don't know if anyone has seen his ground defense because i haven't(yes i know he looks impossible to takedown but every fighter some time or another get takendown)


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to see Shogun fight Babalu again. This time in UFC. And I would LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE to see Babalu submit Shogun AGAIN!!!!!!      

Im not kidding. That would ROCK!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Sokky is a legimate fighter and he KO'd two great light heavyweights but i think people are over reacting a little bit. I've seen 3 of his 5 fights and in one he showed he had a weak chin and i don't know if anyone has seen his ground defense because i haven't(yes i know he looks impossible to takedown but every fighter some time or another get takendown)


The fight you are referring to was 6 months ago, which obviously doesn't seem to be very long, but he has obviously grown an incredible amount as a fighter since then. Some people like to say that Arlovski has a weak chin, but most people still say that he is at least a very good fighter.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Arlovski does a good job avoiding big punches.

Sokky got caught, but oddly enough, it's not as if someone has found a ***** in his armor. Sokky is a mystery right now, and as far as I know, it could be that Glover got lucky there. 

I'm hoping for Shogun vs Sokky, as I love both men, but my Shogun love far outweigh's my Sokky love. Still, Sokky winning wouldn't get any complaints for me. Both men are on a roll right now, and I think Shogun will push Sokky to the limit, so we can see what his weaknesses(If there are some) are.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

There is no love bigger than the love for Shogun, I agree. The man is so cool 

Seriously though, I think it would be good to test both these guys, see who da man is.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong i think sokky will be an amazing fighter and I have a lot of love for him. But the way everyone keeps talking about him like he's is better than Shogun and Lidell. I think it's a little to soon Shogun and Lidell have long lists of great fighters they have both beaten. Sokky has beaten two, albeit top 5 fighters, but only two fighters who are even known. It is possible that he is a one dimmsional fighter and can't defend himself on the ground. So while Im just as impressed as the rest of you with his start can we hold of anointing him the greatest thing in MMA history


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

The guy wrestles with team Quest, I m pretty sure he's decent on the ground. They actually brought him in for his Judo ability and ground skills - not his striking ability. His striking has been greatly improved due to Shawn Tompkins' presence in the camp, and as you can as, both Hendo and Sokky have scored some great KO victories over some great 205ers. 
Now,

Though it may seem a lot of us are anointing him the greatest thing in MMA, its not really the case. I think enough praise has been given to the likes of Shogun and Chuck that its kinda redundant to mention how good they are. Also, this is a thread about Shogun 

Gotta give the guy the respect he deserves, he earned it. You dont have to be the 'greatest thing in all of MMA' to be gettin' praise. Lot of us just very, very impressed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

When Shogun stomps fools faces, I get a funny feeling in my pants.

Usually, stomping faces is seen as cowardly or cheap, but when Shogun does it, it's manly. Shogun is in the Karo category for me, in that I always expect a fun as hell fight, and most of the time, I get one.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

How about Karo - Shogun at 185 ?  

That would be good times.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That would make me feel all tingly inside.

Like, REALLY tingly.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You think he can make 185 ? Mauricio, that is...

If he can, I d like to see him fight Paulo Filho. Not as entertaining as the aforementioned one though.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I doubt theyll risk Shogun if the idea is to bring him over to the UFC to challenge Liddel/Rampage for the title. Probably start feeding him some TUF guys to make all the casual fans gush over him. "Did you see that Shogun guy, he crushed Chris Leben whose like the greatest fighter ever ZOMGOSH!!!!"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

How about he fights Tito Ortiz that would make him a huge star with all the mma noobs and also I'm sure he would love to beat Tito since Tito beat Wanderlei. And truthfully due to their styles I think Shogun would run through Tito since Tito and Rampage fight alike


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I would love to see him DESTROY Babalu. Babalu would be fighting a 25 year old MAN this time. Shogun by TKO round 1


Soko is 22 and people are all over his nuts, I don't see the big difference.

Babalu isn't a little boy either.

While I'm not sure the outcome will be the same, I don't think Shogun will destroy Babalu.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> Soko is 22 and people are all over his nuts, I don't see the big difference.
> 
> Babalu isn't a little boy either.
> 
> While I'm not sure the outcome will be the same, I don't think Shogun will destroy Babalu.


hes referring to shoguns last fight with babalu when shogun was younger and had just started his professoinal fighting career and how shogun has grown and improved greatly since then


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

You Are a Clown said:


> hes referring to shoguns last fight with babalu when shogun was younger and had just started his professoinal fighting career and how shogun has grown and improved greatly since then


I know this.


----------



## flm74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Overeem's staund up is stellar, it's the rest of his game that is in question.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I've said this too many times before,

but old shogun is not the same as post mark coleman shogun.

I'd hate to see him lose a fight, but it might be nigh.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Bout bloody time he had got a shot.......... Hendo or Sobral - to avenge that loss.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

sokoudjou(sp).. so he can shut those soko nuthuggers up


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

shogun would rock chuck.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:Shogun vs. Sokoudjou:thumbsup:


----------



## Paddi88 (Dec 31, 2006)

Id like him to see him fight Soku as well, would most likely turn into an outstanding match, with Shogun winning by tko in 2nd round.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I think if there was a Soko-Shogun fight, Shogun would test him on the ground, not wanting to get KTFO. Assuming he is as good at Judo as he is supposed to be, I say he'll win on the ground.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think Sokoudjou has a very good chance at winning although I will always go with my boy Shogun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well according to Chuteboxe-usa.com Sokky and Shogun probley won't happen since Chute Boxe academy want Cyborg to fight Sokky http://www.chuteboxe-usa.com/article.php?id=82


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cyborg vs Sokky? That'd be a whole lotta swank.

I'm going through Sokky withdrawals. I needs my Sokky fix! I'm an addict, and my drug of choice is Sokoudjou. The withdrawals kick in fast.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I see Sokoudjou beating Cyborg like a crumb-covered table-cloth.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Cyborg has a jaw and likes to bang. He's fairly heavy-handed too. If Sokky in fact has a glass chin, someone like Cyborg could present a problem for him. 
I think Sokky should have it in the bag, but you can never discount a guy like Cyborg. He can knock out almost anyone if he lands the right shot.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Cyborg has a jaw and likes to bang. He's fairly heavy-handed too. If Sokky in fact has a glass chin, someone like Cyborg could present a problem for him.
> I think Sokky should have it in the bag, but you can never discount a guy like Cyborg. He can knock out almost anyone if he lands the right shot.


That's true, but the same could have been said for Lil' Nog, right? I can't distinctly remember anyone knocking him out and he's quite a puncher but Sokou seriously has banana bunches for fists.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Watch the Tex fight against Soko and you'll see Soko don't like to be pressed.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd like 2 see Shogun vs. Hendo sometime soon


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Well according to Chuteboxe-usa.com Sokky and Shogun probley won't happen since Chute Boxe academy want Cyborg to fight Sokky http://www.chuteboxe-usa.com/article.php?id=82


Awesome find:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> Watch the Tex fight against Soko and you'll see Soko don't like to be pressed.


Saw that a while ago, he's improved since then though, training with Henderson will do that.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cyborg = war


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im happy I to hear that Chute Boxe wants this fight cause this is the kind of fight i think Sokky needs to cement himself behind Liddell and Shogun as the # 3 LHW in the world. Because yes Lil nog has a good chin and likes to bang but it wasn't like Sokky dominated him for a minute or two and then KO he hit him with one good punch and thats no disrespect but it really doesn't prove that he has a good chin.

But back to Shogun I think that a fight against Henderson so he can finally get the title would be great


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to see him go up against Henderson, and personally I think thats what the fight should be.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Im happy I to hear that Chute Boxe wants this fight cause this is the kind of fight i think Sokky needs to cement himself behind Liddell and Shogun as the # 3 LHW in the world. Because yes Lil nog has a good chin and likes to bang but it wasn't like Sokky dominated him for a minute or two and then KO he hit him with one good punch and thats no disrespect but it really doesn't prove that he has a good chin.
> 
> But back to Shogun I think that a fight against Henderson so he can finally get the title would be great


Sokky is in no way better than Rampage, Hendo, or Wandy, and he's behind Rua and Liddell hand's down, so for him to be #3 after what, 6 fights, is just setting the bar too high.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> Sokky is in no way better than Rampage, Hendo, or Wandy, and he's behind Rua and Liddell hand's down, so for him to be #3 after what, 6 fights, is just setting the bar too high.


I love Wandy and im a huge chute boxe fan but Wandy has not really looked like himself lately and right now if they fought tommorow i think Sokky would win

Rampage is a great fighter but he is not very good stand up Shogun showed us that. He would have to take him down and maybe all the stuff i keep hearing on these message boards that make it sound like God couldn't get Sokky to the ground have gotten to me but i don't think he could.

Henderson is a diffrent story I think u r completly right on him I just forgot about him for a second mostly because im used to thinking of him as a welterweight.


----------

